# Stock Blur apk's



## Andiana Jones (Jan 22, 2012)

I rooted my Droid X (2.3.3/4.5.605) a few weeks ago and tried out a few different roms. I'm currently using Apex V4. Love it, but I like the stock text and email better. My question is how can I find these apks on my phone and install them on Apex? Since they were used on my phone with the stock gingerbread, and I did a bootstrap backup before I ever started messing around with other roms, shouldn't all the stock apk's be on it somewhere? If they're not accessible without doing a system recovery, does anyone have these available for download?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Check out VorteX or Liberty. Both have the option to install select blur components.


----------



## Andiana Jones (Jan 22, 2012)

I had Liberty previously. I liked it, but I like Apex better. I've been able to download other blur apps on Apex, such as the camera (didn't really like the Apex camera) so I know you can install blur apps. I found this and other blur apps available for download, but can't seem to find the email and messaging apps. That's why I wondered if I could retrieve them off of my phone somehow, or if anyone had them available for download.


----------



## 03civicdx (Oct 24, 2011)

Find your stock backup and look through the files. They will be in system/data/app if you can't find it in your back up then find a stock blur rom and open the zip and just extract the apk you want from the same directory I just listed. Not all blur based apks will work on non blur based roms though so just trial and error. Make sure you do a back up before you do all this just in case. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Andiana Jones (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks. I'll try to download a stock rom and see if I can retrieve it that way. I fine have a data folder in my system folder.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

